

Ask HN: Starting over from scratch.  Coding recommendations? - tylerkayser

What frameworks, languages, and databases should I consider?<p>Scalability is a major consideration of course.
======
stray
Don't you think it would be a good idea to consider the problem you're trying
to solve first?

If you start by specifying the tools first you're almost guaranteed to be
wrong.

~~~
tylerkayser
I see. I may have been misunderstood due to how non-specific the question was.
I guess I'm asking if there are newer technologies that the community is
becoming more in favor of.

For web, which is what this project requires, I've typically used PHP and
MySQL as my trusty go-to. I know Facebook has used it successfully to a
certain extent, but I'm wondering if a Ruby MongoDB approach would be better
for the long term.

In short, I'm wondering if I'm using a chisel when there's a jackhammer out
there.

~~~
kls
Long term for web apps is JavaScript and REST because it gives you a common
service back end for mobile and other consumers of your services. Take a look
at Require.js, Backbone.js and jQuery build a webapp with them that
communicates with some REST services. For content based sites, the Python web
projects are coming on strong and ROR has a lot of mind-share.

~~~
tylerkayser
I like both of those. A lot.

